# GUAM RICER's SE-R



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey Guys! Here's a couple of updated pics of my car

Before:








After:
































































Let me know what you guys think.

KEN


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice and clean classic....i like the all red tails. what kind of mods u got?


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks for the nice words. Well heres the mods I have:

JDM SR20DE:
Custom Cold Air Intake
AEBS 4-1 header
Magnecor wires
Stillen Fuel pressure riser
UR 2-piece pulley set (crank & h2o pump)
Custom 2 1/4 inch exhaust (no-cat).
OEM Clutch & Flywheel
JWT ECU (Pop program)
Soon to be installed:
Nitrous Express kit

Hard to believe that i bought this car for $500.00 (bone stock with some body damage).

KEN


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

That's a very nice and clean ride you got there.
Gotta love those Nissan rims


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I like the rims, too. Nothing too aggressive and the car overall looks great. Silver rules! Oh, and that exhaust... Rowr!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

have u ever dynoed it? with the nitrous? and is that the 626 lip ur rockin?


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

Well, that is a 626 lip that I have on my car. Got it for about $10. off a wreck. I haven't dynoed the car with/out the nitrous. I have a leak in my tranny that I am currently trying to fix. If everything goes well, I will dyno the car before I race this weekend. Thanks to all for the comments. 

KEN


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I see you shaved the body lines and the bumper lenses. Looks good.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

So CLEAN!


----------

